# What kind of accidents have Dovpo seen????



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

This is straight from the Odin 200 user manual, what the hell have people been up to during lockdown???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 22


----------



## Jengz (15/9/20)

Aaaahahahaha, flippen hell! And on an odin nonetheless... Ay killer jokes this

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)

I told you guys, this forum is full of dodgy characters......

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## JurgensSt (15/9/20)

If I remember correctly, there is something similar on the Hammer Of God box as well 

What are people doing with their mods

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

Jengz said:


> Aaaahahahaha, flippen hell! And on an odin nonetheless... Ay killer jokes this


Yeah, you can sort of justify the warning on a tube mod, but a battleship??

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Yeah, you can sort of justify the warning on a tube mod, but a battleship??



Different strokes for different folks I guess

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## JurgensSt (15/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Yeah, you can sort of justify the warning on a tube mod, but a battleship??



HAVE YOU SEEN THE SIZE OF THE HOG V3

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> This is straight from the Odin 200 user manual, what the hell have people been up to during lockdown???
> View attachment 207505



Seeing as you just received yours @DavyH ....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

JurgensSt said:


> HAVE YOU SEEN THE SIZE OF THE HOG V3


Just add some VG, you'll be fine.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 17


----------



## CashKat88 (15/9/20)

I guess people really love their mods  they love their mods long time

Reactions: Funny 18


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/9/20)

@Christos

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

CashKat88 said:


> I guess people really love their mods  they love their mods long time


"So, how did you get your mod through airport security during the tobacco ban?"...

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)

JurgensSt said:


> HAVE YOU SEEN THE SIZE OF THE HOG V3



Thanks @ARYANTO

Reactions: Funny 17


----------



## DavyH (15/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Seeing as you just received yours @DavyH ....



Hang on a minute while I fish it out of my...

Never mind.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (15/9/20)

As they say, anything's a dildo if you are brave enough.

Reactions: Funny 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (15/9/20)

Thought I logged into the wrong forum for a second!

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Hang on a minute while I fish it out of my...
> 
> Never mind.


What did the kid in Deadpool 2 call it, a "prison wallet"?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 13


----------



## M.Adhir (15/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> This is straight from the Odin 200 user manual, what the hell have people been up to during lockdown???
> View attachment 207505



Reminds me of that brand "Suck My Mod"

Reactions: Funny 14 | Disagree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (15/9/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Thought I logged into the wrong forum for a second!


Uhmmmm what forums are you on lol. That you log into the wrong one hahahahaha.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Ruwaid (15/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Uhmmmm what forums are you on lol. That you log into the wrong one hahahahaha.


 Not sure what you mean bud! I don't speak French

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Timwis (15/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> This is straight from the Odin 200 user manual, what the hell have people been up to during lockdown???
> View attachment 207505


At least use a mod which has a vibration feature!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (15/9/20)

Obviously the Chinese have caught on to how much we love our mods but hey! we don't love them that much!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (15/9/20)

How do you explain that one at the hospital when you need to get the Odin 200 surgically removed!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/20)

Timwis said:


> How do you explain that one at the hospital when you need to get the Odin 200 surgically removed!!




You just get in the queue

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/20)

I Googled Odin meaning :

*Meaning*: Frenzy, Rage, Inspiration. The name *Odin* means Frenzy, Rage, Inspiration and is of Scandinavian origin. *Odin* is a name that's been used primarily by parents who are considering baby names for boys. In mythology, *Odin* was the highest (father) of all Norse gods, who presided over art, war, wisdom and death.


I get the frenzy and rage bit after use.... but inspiration ???

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (15/9/20)

Timwis said:


> How do you explain that one at the hospital when you need to get the Odin 200 surgically removed!!



Tell them your hamster needed a vape.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (15/9/20)

Stranger said:


> Tell them your hamster needed a vape.



Yeah but then they might go hunting for a hamster...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 15


----------



## Timwis (15/9/20)

Once you have handed over your dollar what ever happens between someone and their mod is between them so stay out of our private life Dovpo! Now back to my threesome with my Odin Mini's!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## CashKat88 (15/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Once you have handed over your dollar what ever happens between someone and their mod is between them so stay out of our private life Dovpo! Now back to my threesome with my Odin Mini's!


Damn Odin Mini's are pretty girthy...

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/20)

Welcome to one totally derailed thread

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/20)

Let’s see who clicks on this 
https://vapingunderground.com/threads/anal-vaping.90520/

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER (15/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Welcome to one totally derailed thread


Im pretty sure we are on track here. Kamasutra of vapes lol.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/9/20)

People probably just making a 2020 version of Emmanuelle.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (15/9/20)

Do you charge internally or externally???

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/20)

Timwis said:


> How do you explain that one at the hospital when you need to get the Odin 200 surgically removed!!



Just take the manual with and say you didn't read the fine print...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (15/9/20)

I wonder how the after sales service would react to a SOS call???

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Resistance (15/9/20)

Imagine this guy going to the hospital and the Dr tells him about Freemax's smart load feature!... Epic

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CJB85 (16/9/20)

Stranger said:


> Tell them your hamster needed a vape.


Let’s be honest, anyone considering this with an Odin 200 has a Jackrabbit, not a hamster.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (16/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Let’s be honest, anyone considering this with an Odin 200 has a Jackrabbit, not a hamster.


I don't know you seem up very late with your mod! Sure their isn't anything you need to get off your chest?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (16/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Imagine this guy going to the hospital and the Dr tells him about Freemax's smart load feature!... Epic


One or two batteries in any configuration, the mod to give a thrill in a hurry!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/9/20)

That will make the Smok Mag a "fish-hook" kinda mod.... once it's in, it ain't coming out....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CJB85 (16/9/20)

Timwis said:


> I don't know you seem up very late with your mod! Sure their isn't anything you need to get off your chest?


Considering the size of the Odin and the warning on the label, I think it would be more a case of having a bad gut feeling than getting something off your chest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (16/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Considering the size of the Odin and the warning on the label, I think it would be more a case of having a bad gut feeling than getting something off your chest.


Don't think you would be sitting down for at least 10 years either! Of course with the Aegis you could also get into watersports!!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/9/20)

some devices are definitely not designed to be PnP options... will be a Drag if you damage your vooPOO side...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CJB85 (16/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Don't think you would be sitting down for at least 10 years either! Of course with the Aegis you could also get into watersports!!!!


And if you are into stacked mechs, you will need to dig deep to get the job done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Ruwaid (16/9/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Damn Odin Mini's are pretty girthy...


 That's what she said!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mr. B (16/9/20)

I guess someone with an Odin tried to see how deep the rabbit hole goes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Mr. B (16/9/20)

Also, this gives new meaning to ATM - a$$ to mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mr. B (16/9/20)

"nice patina on your mod. Is it copper or brass?"

"neither"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## CashKat88 (16/9/20)

I don't know how the juice will taste after, but if I'm guessing it will probably taste pretty shitty

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (16/9/20)

Poo poo de doop

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> And if you are into stacked mechs, you will need to dig deep to get the job done.


Môre like an artificial spine

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/9/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 207704


Shtain version!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/9/20)

No nicotine warnings. Nice I hate those on hardware

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (21/9/20)

For the love of sweet meats, LOCK THE OHMS!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (21/9/20)

Once you gone Dovpo you'll never go p*p*.
AGAIN!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

